# Another DCWC shoot down



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

10/18/08 
10:00 AM
American 600

If it's like usual, there will be 14 Field targets before the 600 round for anyone who wants to join in.

Also been known to have lunch then come back for 14 Hunter targets after the 600.

I know Sarge and Mac will be "no-shows", but wondering who has plans to come "get some"?

BTW: Shot a 600 round at the house yesterday - scored within 1 point of what I last scored before changing "everything". 

Hope to see you Sat.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 10/18/08
> 10:00 AM
> American 600
> 
> ...


 lets see got the decorder ring on and yes what this means is:

The lizard has be gutted quartered and drawn. 
Prag is back to drillin X's and is trying to bait the suckers into a crispy or two. 
Of coarse none of them have the nads to accept cause their scared of the lizard man when he flings the bling.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me out on this one fellas (and ladies). I'm gonna see if I can reduce the Whitetail population by at least 1 on Saturday. Maybe I'll catch ya on the next go 'round. Good luck to everyone. 

BTW--Don't worry about the lizard. Lee forgot to give it teeth.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Count me out on this one fellas (and ladies). I'm gonna see if I can reduce the Whitetail population by at least 1 on Saturday. Maybe I'll catch ya on the next go 'round. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> BTW-*-Don't worry about the lizard. Lee forgot to give it teeth.*:wink:


You say that in the SAME post


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I ain't all the way out...there is still a glimmer I might make it for the field round afterwards...albeit only a glimmer...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 10/18/08
> before changing "everything".
> 
> Hope to see you Sat.


...so what's the verdict....better.....worse


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I ain't all the way out...there is still a glimmer I might make it for the field round afterwards...albeit only a glimmer...


Bring it on buddy - (along with some of that Halloween brew)



Macaholic said:


> ...so what's the verdict....better.....worse


The Lizard is MUCH better!!!! But, remember, I've changed a lot of other stuff as well (release). For now I'm happy to have shot what I previously did with the Mojo. Happy until Sat - then I want MORE! :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You say that in the SAME post


As Walt Disney said, "Always leave them wanting more."


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> As Walt Disney said, "Always leave them wanting more."


I have been up against tough competition all my life. I wouldn't know how to get along without it.
Walt Disney


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> lets see got the decorder ring on and yes what this means is:
> 
> The lizard has be gutted quartered and drawn.
> Prag is back to drillin X's and is trying to bait the suckers into a crispy or two.
> Of coarse none of them have the nads to accept cause their scared of the lizard man when he flings the bling.


He can fling bling all he wants, but iffn he don't hit the spot, it ain't nuttin but exercise. And I'll be there at the creak of dawn, just like last time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> He can fling bling all he wants, but iffn he don't hit the spot, it ain't nuttin but exercise. And I'll be there at the creak of dawn, just like last time.


And another Disney quote for you Carson. :wink:

"I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a LIZARD." 

Or did he say "mouse"? :tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And another Disney quote for you Carson. :wink:
> 
> "I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a LIZARD."
> 
> Or did he say "mouse"? :tongue:


I got me some chunks of hickory soaking for some slow smoked LEEZARD.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And another Disney quote for you Carson. :wink:
> 
> "I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a LIZARD."
> 
> Or did he say "mouse"? :tongue:



Archosaurs
Meaning “ruling lizards”


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I got me some chunks of hickory soaking for some slow smoked LEEZARD.


You better hope that hickory swells really big - it'll make those splinters a lot easier to pull out of your "buttocks" once they dry. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Archosaurs
> Meaning “ruling lizards”


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> Count me out on this one fellas (and ladies). I'm gonna see if I can reduce the Whitetail population by at least 1 on Saturday. Maybe I'll catch ya on the next go 'round. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> BTW--Don't worry about the lizard. Lee forgot to give it teeth.:wink:




Scared spoon right out. 
That"s OK Prag will have this waitin on ya when ya get back.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Scared spoon right out.
> That"s OK Prag will have this waitin on ya when ya get back.


Where did you get that pix of TreeMonkey (uh, I mean TreeMan)? :wink:

Pack up the truck Bees and come on down - I could use the "entertainment". :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Where did you get that pix of TreeMonkey (uh, I mean TreeMan)? :wink:
> 
> Pack up the truck Bees and come on down - I could use the "entertainment". :tongue:


Hold mouse on Picture right click save picture as Lizardman.

He's back!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Hold mouse on Picture right click save picture as Lizardman.
> 
> He's back!


I'll see your creature and raise you one. :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-mDrE4iUH8


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll see your creature and raise you one. :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-mDrE4iUH8



heck he is from South Carliona.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I see Hornet, Bees, Jarlicker, and several others in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgi078WcrN0&feature=related


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think I see Hornet, Bees, Jarlicker, and several others in this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgi078WcrN0&feature=related


ya'll are killing me

be glad I'm out of state next weekend...those videos gave me some ideas:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ya'll are killing me
> 
> be glad I'm out of state next weekend...those videos gave me some ideas:wink:


If I paint an X on the top of Jarlicker's house do you think you might be able to hit it from the hot air balloon?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If I paint an X on the top of Jarlicker's house do you think you might be able to hit it from the hot air balloon?


come with us and you can jump:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> come with us and you can jump:tongue:


Make it a "flying pig" balloon and I might just take you up on it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Some people have too much time to spend on the internet.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If I paint an X on the top of Jarlicker's house do you think you might be able to hit it from the hot air balloon?


not if it's yellow..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bees said:


> not if it's yellow..


That right there will cut a man to the bone.:zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Make it a "flying pig" balloon and I might just take you up on it.


You can't beat the competition with a bunch of hot air.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> not if it's yellow..


Or black, or while, or simply a dot on a paper animal.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Bees and Lizard queen I see why you cant shoot too much time playing on here.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Hey Bees and Lizard queen I see why you cant shoot too much time playing on here.


Only play here when I can't be out shooting - now where you going to be this weekend? :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Hey Bees and Lizard queen I see why you cant shoot too much time playing on here.


Only one thing worse than a toothless tree monkey and thats a toothless tree Monkey with a bad memory. 
Or do you 3Der's have a different scoring system????? 

Here have a cool one...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Only play here when I can't be out shooting - now where you going to be this weekend? :wink:


I will be stuck at work all weekend.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> Only one thing worse than a toothless tree monkey and thats a toothless tree Monkey with a bad memory.
> Or do you 3Der's have a different scoring system?????
> 
> Here have a cool one...


 I noticed you did NOT open that can.:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> I will be stuck at work all weekend.


When your at work wear this work shirt and enjoy your can of Whoop A..

but look out for the tree climbing Goats on the loose from Muntantville


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Beginning to wonder if the shoot down is going to happen on Sat. - it's raining pretty hard here. :sad:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Beginning to wonder if the shoot down is going to happen on Sat. - it's raining pretty hard here. :sad:


that's why there is indoor ranges


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> When your at work wear this work shirt and enjoy your can of Whoop A..
> 
> but look out for the tree climbing Goats on the loose from Muntantville


You have way too time on your much hands.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*finding pictures*

Bees must have too much time on his hands. Where in the world do you find all those great pictures in your posts? They're great. Prag has some pretty good lizard pics too. Gosh Treeman65-your pic strongly suggests you need to get to the beauty salon that helps Treemonkeys:wink:


----------

